# HLCD Installer in Chicago Area



## jimbno1 (Apr 14, 2008)

I was looking for a shop in Chicago area that has expertise in HLCD installation. NW suburbs best but I am willing to travel. 

The one shop I approached which has a pretty good reputation did not seem to have much use for horns.


----------



## vactor (Oct 27, 2005)

in 25 years into the chicago car audio scene, i have never once seen a shop anywhere in the area ever install or have (usually they have never even heard of) HLCD's. best of luck. i'd be happy to help with an install, they should install pretty easy overall ...


----------



## jimbno1 (Apr 14, 2008)

OK it is just not me then. They looked at me like I had asked to install a nuclear reactor under the hood.


----------



## mattyjman (Aug 6, 2009)

i'd be surprised if some shops even knew what you were talking about....

but the horn installs aren't hard themselves... it's the sometimes tedious work of finding locations and then bending brackets in the right shape to hold your horn flat and level. 

i had a bit of help with mine, but after watching, i was like, "that's it"... and that was it. it just takes time and patience.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

post a pic of the under dash area


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

What kind of car?
Which horns?
Wanna buy a Tahoe? LOL.


----------



## mattyjman (Aug 6, 2009)

"wanna by a tahoe?" -- c'mon corey... have you no shame?


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

LOL all the hard stuff's already done though!


----------



## jimbno1 (Apr 14, 2008)

It is a Nissan Titan. The problem is that the bottom of the dash is several inches lower on the passenger side versus the driver side. I am a little reluctant to cut up the bottom of the dash myself.

I will try and get some pics.


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

jimbno1 said:


> It is a Nissan Titan. The problem is that the bottom of the dash is several inches lower on the passenger side versus the driver side. I am a little reluctant to cut up the bottom of the dash myself.
> 
> I will try and get some pics.


No reason to cut the bottom of the dash, typically horn height left to right isnt all that critical.


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

atsaubrey said:


> No reason to cut the bottom of the dash, typically horn height left to right isnt all that critical.


Really? How much offset can there be before you would run into issues? 

Generally speaking...


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

fish said:


> Really? How much offset can there be before you would run into issues?
> 
> Generally speaking...


generally speaking, alot will depend on how anal you are about the whole thing.
You can get away with a 2-3" difference most of the time. There is the possibility that that side will stage slightly lower, but depends on dash shape, mid location etc...

some people are very anal and meticulous about everything, so even the idea that visually that they arent 100% symmetrical would be of major concern despite the fact that the actual effects would be negligible.


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

Mic10is said:


> ...some people are very anal and meticulous about everything, so even the idea that visually that they arent 100% symmetrical would be of major concern despite the fact that the actual effects would be negligible.


:blush:


----------

